# Tennesee Red Quail QUESTION



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

I tried to do a search and couldnt find any previous post answered by the DNR. SO here is the question.
Is the Tennesee Red Quail considered by the State to be a gamebird? 
Asking to see if I can use this bird on private property for dog training July 15-April 15 and in doing so shoot them in the course of training a dog.
How about the same for Chuker's?
I would be either bearing a small game lic on my own property, and wearing hunter orange. Would I have any other requirments??
Thanks.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33993&highlight=game+birds

The search feature has been changed. This might help some. I'd make plans if I were you.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Chuckers are not protected and could be taken. As far as Tennessee Red Quail, I personally don't know if there is a difference in Tennessee Red Quail and quail found in Michigan. If they are alike then I would say no. If they are not alike then I would say you could. Of course then one might be interested in importation of animals from another state, possible permits required etc?


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

Tennessee Red Quail and Chukar are not native to Michigan and you can shoot them if you plant them on your property. I am 99.999% positive that you do need a small game license. You would need special permits if you decided to house the birds on your property beyond a certain age, planned on breeding them, or wanted to plant and shoot them during the 'quiet time'. If you need game bird breeder listings check out www.naga.org , you should be able to find somone close to supply you with birds.


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

I am curious as to the official answer. I suspect its ok, I dont want to train thru the quiet season. If they are non game birds, you would think they would be treated like barnyard chickens. BUT, never assume anything. Thats why I am asking Boehr.. I will print his answer to cover my butt if the local guys show up. The local critter cops are pretty quick to write a ticket, I just want my t's crossed and I's dotted....


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Rudi's Dad said:


> I am curious as to the official answer. I suspect its ok, I dont want to train thru the quiet season. If they are non game birds, you would think they would be treated like barnyard chickens. BUT, never assume anything. Thats why I am asking Boehr.. I will print his answer to cover my butt if the local guys show up. The local critter cops are pretty quick to write a ticket, I just want my t's crossed and I's dotted....


I don't understand what question you are asking. You can't train a dog during the period closed to training for anything, because I doubt the dog will know the difference between grouse, Tenessee Red Quial of Michigan quail etc., if that's what you asking.


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

Tecumseh said:


> Tennessee Red Quail and Chukar are not native to Michigan and you can shoot them if you plant them on your property. I am 99.999% positive that you do need a small game license. You would need special permits if you decided to house the birds on your property beyond a certain age, planned on breeding them, or wanted to plant and shoot them during the 'quiet time'. If you need game bird breeder listings check out www.naga.org , you should be able to find somone close to supply you with birds.



Tecumseh is correct. Gamebirds not considered native to michigan, ie chukars, tennessee reds, melanistic pheasants, are not regulated by the DNR. There are no liscence requirements for breeding and selling them. For more specific answers you can call Jim Jansen, who is the permit specialist for the DNRs' wildlife division. His number is 517-373-9329. He is the person to call for the official answer for questions dealing with the breeding, buying and selling of animals within Michigan.


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

Boehr, I am asking 
1. if the "mutant" quail called Tenessee Red is considered in any way a native gamebird.

2. If it is NOT a native gamebird, is it legal to train my dogs INCLUDING shooting the bird from July 15 thru April 15 (on private property) ?

My understanding is several dog folks have "been told" by the DNR and passed on that the Tenn. Reds are NOT a native bird and they are able to train, and shoot etc. 
 
I want my own answer on record not second hand heresay as I live on a busy road and I am sure sooner or later a call will go in to the DNR and I want good DNR direct info to stand on if the officer in the green pickup drives over to check me out.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Tenn Reds are not native but how you are going to get a dog to not disturb anything but Tenn Reds during a closed to training period is beyond me. My answer is not to train a dog during the closed to training period. That closed time is for a purpose and not just to make it difficult on dog hunters.


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

Boehr, I am not training during the quiet time, only July 15, thru april 15. 
SO then if the Tennesee Reds are not native, I am ok to train with my dogs during the normal dog training season and in the course of training I may shoot these Tennesee Reds? 

I want you to know I fully observe NO DOGS off leash or out of mowed grass during the quiet time (April 16 Thru July 14). 

Are we on the same page? 

I apologize for any confusion and just want both of us to be crystal clear on my question and your answer.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Yes, reds are not protected.


----------

